# Serpent smm RTA (silver)



## MHD (9/2/18)

Good evening,

Does anyone know of any vendors in Cape Town that might have a silver Serpent smm?

Many thanks


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (9/2/18)

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/product/wotofo-serpent-smm-rta/

Free delivery so it's kind of like going to a shop???

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MHD (9/2/18)

Thanks boss!
Much appreciated

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MHD (9/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/product/wotofo-serpent-smm-rta/
> 
> Free delivery so it's kind if like going to a shop???



How to tag a name? Thanks again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (9/2/18)

@ and start typing name.... no worries bud, glad I could help

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MHD (10/2/18)

@Smoke_A_Llama 

I'm learning bru

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (10/2/18)

@MHD nice! You'll get there bud

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (10/2/18)

@MHD , you can also post in the wanted section of the classifieds - https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/wanted/

Include "WANTED" in your title.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MHD (12/2/18)

Thanks @ddk1979

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MHD (13/2/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/product/wotofo-serpent-smm-rta/
> 
> Free delivery so it's kind of like going to a shop???


@Smoke_A_Llama thanks a mill boet. Ordered from vaperscorner yesterday, received today! Excellent service indeed!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (13/2/18)

Pleasure man , glad you got sorted


----------

